# M.v. Tay



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Right Lads !!! anyone help me .... I,m trying to find some info on this vessel. She was the "MV TAY" (Ex MV TUMMEL) a small coaster with accomodation aft registered in GIBRALTER my guess is around the 70,s I,ve exhausted all my usual sources now its open to our vast expanse of all things nautical thanking you for your help in advance as I know it will come from somewhere.......... it always does??
Backsplice(Thumb)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a coaster of the engine aft type belonged to William Sloan in Glasgow named Tay and was registered in Glasgow. Would have to look up her information but I think her name was changed while still working round the British Coast. 
Did you check the coaster section in the Gallery?

Don


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

William Sloan's 'Tay' was sold in 1968 and became 'Charalambos'. I remember seeing her in Shoreham in 1970. Became 'Erica' in 1973 and was wrecked 15 th May 1973. Galati - Hull (Timber) Her end as recorded in Miramar ship index. Regards


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks lads but she was definately registered in Gibralter mid to late 70,s


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Backsplice,
The Tay was previously the Western Coast, I sailed in her under that name in 1958. She had engines aft and bridge amidships. Hope this helps.
Regards,
Alex C.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello backsplice here is a link to her as the WESTERN COAST
;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/Western Coast-01.html

and another on SN member treeve's gallery;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/32490/title/western-coast-1951/cat/517


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks lads but I had already elimanated the "Western Coast" in my search The TAY I,m looking for was accomodation and bridge Aft typical "Dutch" style I do know that she was also called "Tummel" and thats about all I can find till now


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

backsplice said:


> Thanks lads but I had already elimanated the "Western Coast" in my search The TAY I,m looking for was accomodation and bridge Aft typical "Dutch" style I do know that she was also called "Tummel" and thats about all I can find till now


Tay and Tummel - reminds me of DP&L , maybe erroneously though.
(Dundee, Perth & London Shipping)


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Backsplice,Winter Shipping Ltd,Gibraltar had a vessel named Tay in 1984,blt in Spain 1969 as Aljar 498g 170' 02" but maybe Im on the wrong trail.
Ted


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

ted nutt said:


> Evening Backsplice,Winter Shipping Ltd,Gibraltar had a vessel named Tay in 1984,blt in Spain 1969 as Aljar 498g 170' 02" but maybe Im on the wrong trail.
> Ted


Hello Ted.

Think you were on the right trail - and here she is http://transportsofdelight.smugmug....DB/2392163796_qqFZTV6#!i=2392163796&k=qqFZTV6

Dennis.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

oldman 80 said:


> Tay and Tummel - reminds me of DP&L , maybe erroneously though.
> (Dundee, Perth & London Shipping)


DP&L were all named after cities or towns , Perth ; London Etc.


----------



## paddytheirishman (Oct 16, 2016)

*MV Tay*

Backsplice, do not know if you are still on here but a very small piece of information that may help you. 
I joined a small coaster in Liverpool on 10-01-85 called Tay. She was registered in Gibralter, she was as far as I remember belonging to a company called Laptorns who were kind of local to L'pool.
Brains are a bit rusty but as far as I can remember she would have been around 6 or 700 ton.
Hopefully you are still on here and this helps you a bit.


----------



## peterwhitehouse (Mar 10, 2016)

L followed by the name of a birdapthorns of Rochester owned a number of vessels all named "Hoo",followede by the name of a bird.A lot were built in Hull,twin exhausts and sort of mickey mouse steering arrangements.


----------

